# The new Man Cave.



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

So having outgrown my garages, it was time to rent a small unit on an out of the way secure industrial Estate to enjoy a bit of weekend /evening detailing and have everything in one place. There is still plenty to do but this is where I'm at to date.








































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

That's a great space David. Very Jealous. Enjoy!


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

That's awesome


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Love that Dave. Looks awesome.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

very jealous


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> Love that Dave. Looks awesome.


Thanks Rav.. Should have done it a long time ago if I'm honest. Just need to get the rest of my products in then im gonna sort out the room at the back. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave72 (Jun 13, 2016)

Great looking space.

Not jealous at all


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Just WOW!!!!! 

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## CumbrianYeti (Jun 10, 2016)

Fantastic setup you have there Dave and some top notch products :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Insanely jealous here. Fantastic job and what a great space to spend time. 

Cooks



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Living the dream. What a space for some peace and quiet. Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Very jealous, great place you have and superb collection of gear.


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Organised to perfection!

The only place to be in your spare time.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good.
Loving the Zaino mugs. I need to get a few of them.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Look's awesome buddy


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

A few more products added this week now that Fireball is available again in the UK.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice collection! :thumb:

You have more 'stuff' than me......


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow! What a set up! Massively impressed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

A few more bit have now gone in.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic collection of Schumi caps there, buddy!! I'm guessing that's the full set?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dedication at its finest, such a lovely garage with top quality products, I know I would be spending more time there than at home. :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

VIPER said:


> Fantastic collection of Schumi caps there, buddy!! I'm guessing that's the full set?


I've got a few more to put up still but yes I've got the full set from 1996 to 2006 and a few of the later Mercedes ones too.. A true legend winning 7 world championships... I'm a huge fan.. when I've sorted the office out I'm gonna bring all the glass cabinets down with all the model F1 cars.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Dedication at its finest, such a lovely garage with top quality products, I know I would be spending more time there than at home. :thumb:


Thanks buddy.. something I should have done years ago. It's just nice to have somewhere where I can appreciate everything and make things shiny

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

awesome mate


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

David Proctor said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nice little leprechaun bench:lol::lol:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cool!!

I've been following you on instagram for quite a while, always wondered what you connection is to bouncers??


----------

